# Hcg



## krssy70 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello all,

Does anybody know what the diagnosis is for elevated HCG levels, but the patient is not pregnant?  

Thank you,
Kristen


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 6, 2010)

Levels of hCG may be measured in the blood or urine. Most commonly, this is done as a pregnancy test.

So, if in the blood then i think 790.99 with V72.41

And if in the urine then 791.9 with V72.41.

( please check tabular list, be'coz Human chorionic gonadotropin is a glycoprotein composed of 244 amino acids with a molecular mass of 36.7 kDa. And Glycoproteins are proteins that contain oligosaccharide chains (glycans) covalently attached to polypeptide side-chains, So you may choose 791.0 but patient is not pregnant so not sure).

Hope this helps!


----------

